# Can any additional Rounds Be used in a Taurus "Judge&qu



## jpgr6969 (Nov 26, 2008)

Can any additional Rounds Be used in a Taurus "Judge"? in addition to the 41o/ .45lc such as a .454 casull or .460?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I would think not as the 454 casull is loaded to almost 45,000 psi, and I believe the 460 is near the same. Close to 3 times more than the 45 LC


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Not those rounds. That'd be a good way to lose the gun, your hand, and maybe your life.
Pete


----------



## jpgr6969 (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks guys. Guess I'll Just HAVE TO BUY a S&W .460

Peace


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Yep. Good excuse. Thumper of a gun.
Pete


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I wouldn't want to try it. I'm not even sure I'd want to shoot any "ruger level" 45 loads out of it.


----------



## jpgr6969 (Nov 26, 2008)

Man! You guys were'nt kidding. I took "The Judge" to the range and shot regular .45 long colts and i was expecting the same - more or less recoil as a .45 acp. I was wrong. It packs a nice punch. I cant imagine the recoil on a .460. I think i'll just stick to the .45 lc and hopefully buy a s&w .500 for next christmas and use it as an excuse for another hunting trip. Thanks guys.


----------

